
What is the best thing you've learned from HN comments and discussions? - bookofjoe
I am surprised daily by points of view I never would have imagined existed. It&#x27;s not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing; rather, it&#x27;s that ways of looking at and being in the world that I would never have been aware of are all around me.
======
ddingus
I learned what you did. But, I also learned a lot of users are not seeking
those things too.

Now, they get to do them, us, us. No worries, but it's kind of a shame.

We've got a smart crowd, and do hobble ourselves more than we need to.

